# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report - 12/13 Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warm temps this past week have taken a bit of a toll on the ice. Anglers
are still reporting from 6-10 inches in the shallower early freeze areas
and 3 ½ to 5 inches in the deeper areas, but the warm temps are softening
the ice some and stopping it from getting thicker. We urge angler to use
extreme caution and to not drive on any parts of the lake at this time.
This past week one vehicle broke through on Devils Lake and one on
Cavanaugh Lake. As for fishing, anglers are reporting fairly good success
on perch and walleyes. Places producing perch have been the traditionally
early hot spots. Those being the south end of Black Tiger, the Woods
Rutten area, Haybale Bay, East Bay along Hwy 20 south of Eds, Creel Bay,
and the area in front of the Dome house on the main bay (much thinner ice
here). Anglers are using Hali's, Northland forage minnows, Kastmasters, or
genz worms tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnows. For walleyes,
anglers have been working the south end of Black Tiger, Haybale Bay, the
north end of Six Mile Bay, or the Flats. For pike, try the north end of
Six Mile or Creel Bays, Walfords Bay, or most any place in the Flats. Good
luck and good fishing.


----------

